# Not sure what to do with our noises



## barbiaux (Nov 1, 2015)

We have a small cape cod house. At night and only at night we can hear noises in the one wall upstairs. It appears to only be one wall and only upstairs. My wife wants to call an exterminator but I wanted to post on here first. 

We live next to a wooded area and have had mice in the basement before. My wife just assumes that these noises are mice but I am not so sure. We have had no signs of droppings anywhere at all. I put some traps in the crawl space and again no droppings and no captures. It appears that whatever it is only comes at night and only stays in the wall. 

Like I said, my wife feels that the noise is a mouse running but it can be pretty loud. Almost like a bigger animal running or evendors a bird/bat flapping wings. What do I do to figure this out and what would an exterminator do if there are no visible signs? 

Am I to a point where I almost need to rip out a wall to see what signs are lurking behind?


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

If you have an attic with ANY entry point I would suspect ***** .

What is your location ?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

You may be only hearing it at night because that's when the house is quiet. It may be happening during the day too.

There is a scope / camera you can buy or rent that will allow you to drill a small hole in the wall, put the end of it in the wall and see what's in there. It is long and flexible, so you can bend it any way you need to. It also has a light on it to make it easier to see what you're looking at. 

On Amazon .com, type in 'wall scope camera' and you'll see some examples of them. 

Another idea is to use a stethoscope to listen to what's in the wall, if you can borrow one from someone. Yellow jackets and bees sometimes build inside of walls and can eventually chew through the drywall to get inside of a room. I don't think they make the kind of noise you're talking about, but it's something to check out.

Just my 2¢. Good luck - hope it's nothing serious or expensive.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Acquire a motion activated video camera, install it in the attic to view the area, and later the next day , see your visitors.

Who you gonna call?

GHOSTBUSTERS

ED


----------



## Dan Brown (Jun 28, 2016)

I agree with gma2rjc, he has given a good description of a camera that could get into those small nooks and crannies. Hope its nothing to serious and it all works out in the end .


----------

